# Burgess Band Saw Spares



## st-clares (15 Aug 2006)

My Burgess Powerline Band Saw Model No. BBS20 Mk II needs a new Drive Belt.
I realise this is a long shot, it being almost 40 years old, but I would be grateful if someone can any one help with locating this part.


----------



## Scrit (15 Aug 2006)

Hi John and welcome!

It may also be a long shot, but Burgess were takem over by Record and ultimately the power tools part became Record Power Tools who in turn became independent of the parent company following a management buy-out. Some of the Burgess designs were certainly made until reletively recently and RPT seem to still be selling an engraver not unloke the old Burgess design. So why not start by trying RPT?

Scrit


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Aug 2006)

Hi John

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you onboard.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## KNWH (22 Jan 2013)

May be too late for the original inquiry but just in case anyone else needs a belt in future:

The belt is a standard industrial timing belt, 0.2" pitch 3/8" wide 21" long (i.e. 105 teeth)

Belt designation 210XL037 (210=length, XL=extra light i.e. 0.2" pitch, 037=width)

Any supplier of industrial power transmission components (belts, bearings, etc) should be able to sell you one but I have just bought mine from Direct Bearings and Power Transmissions Ltd (0800 731 4048) @ £2.82 each plus VAT and P&P) £5 min order so I got two. The first belt lasted 40 years so they should see me out...


----------

